# 30# Snapper



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Guys, I've managed to catch a few snapper the last few years. But, I have not caught a 30# fish yet. I'm stuck on 29.5#, and I haven't caught one over 27# in the last two years. This is driving me crazy. Can some of you guys share or PM me some numbers where 30# snapper live consistently? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Might as well asked for a free night with someone's wife.....:no:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Might as well asked for a free night with someone's wife.....:no:


Haha. That's so true.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There may be some generous folks out there who will share some numbers holding some 20-30+lb

The problem is they will all be 12-15lb fish when you catch them


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Might as well asked for a free night with someone's wife.....:no:


I wish this was face book I would just hit the like button lol


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sure that there are a few people that would share those kind of numbers with you but that is something that the majority of people just won't do. For the Snapper to get that big means that you have safe guarded a honey hole for at least 10 years and haven't had your numbers picked off.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I will go at least 15 miles out, maybe even 20, so distance is not an issue. I'm looking for some 36"+ snapper. I've read they live on all the public spots, but I can't catch them. Please help.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Sure I got a number for ya but you gots to have $$$ :whistling:


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Somebody offered to sell me the number to a spot called "the lulu". They said it was really good, and super secret. Do you think it would be worth $100? I mean, fuel is expensive, so a secret spot with no other boats around would be worth it. Should I buy it?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Somebody offered to sell me the number to a spot called "the lulu". They said it was really good, and super secret. Do you think it would be worth $100? I mean, fuel is expensive, so a secret spot with no other boats around would be worth it. Should I buy it?


Does super secret mean 100 or less people? Or do you get a decoder ring with the purchase?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i know a spot less than 5 miles out. public. holds huge snapper and some grouper.

invest in an underwater camera. they're around 150 bucks. less than a fill up. then go look at some spots NEAR shore. lol.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Since we aren't having any luck with the snapper spots, what about golden tile holes? Anything within about 65 miles? I would like to catch a 30# golden tile too.

Could I get a 30# snapper hole and a 30# tile hole that I could fish on the same trip? I will trade a bang up March sheepshead spot that is only 3 miles offshore. And I will throw in a rigged Ilander.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

If I need to sweeten the deal I can also throw in a couple of stretch 30s and a pair of needle nose pliers that are rusted shut (but some WD-40 might get them opened again).


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It is funny that most people obviously do not know who you are...and think you are serious.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

jspooney said:


> It is funny that most people obviously do not know who you are...and think you are serious.


I knew it was BS to start with but I couldn't help myself. Why don't you enlighten us?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

All BS aside, trailer the boat to Fourchon, LA... ride South 40-50 miles, pick out a nice older platform and dig. They're there, trust me.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

This is funny, I need some popcorn!!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

86.50.40329.30.405


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome, thank you. I would like to try it tomorrow. My go to forecast site is predicting seas to be 10' at 8 seconds at the spur tomorrow morning. Is this rough, or do you think I will be able to make it in a 23' boat? Thanks.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Awesome, thank you. I would like to try it tomorrow. My go to forecast site is predicting seas to be 10' at 8 seconds at the spur tomorrow morning. Is this rough, or do you think I will be able to make it in a 23' boat? Thanks.


Not rough at all for a boat that size, matter a fact my wife and I will be out there in our 19' Bay Boat, headed out at 4 am, cooking a big pot of chilli there at the launch and doing shots of Jagermeister before we head out, always seems to calm our stomachs, come join us for a bite.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

CCC said:


> Not rough at all for a boat that size, matter a fact my wife and I will be out there in our 19' Bay Boat, headed out at 4 am, cooking a big pot of chilli there at the launch and doing shots of Jagermeister before we head out, always seems to calm our stomachs, come join us for a bite.


Classic!


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

Just spit coffee through my nose... this is funny! I will trade a few rusty treble hooks for the pliers


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Oil rig *


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> Not rough at all for a boat that size, matter a fact my wife and I will be out there in our 19' Bay Boat, headed out at 4 am, cooking a big pot of chilli there at the launch and doing shots of Jagermeister before we head out, always seems to calm our stomachs, come join us for a bite.


would either of you happen to have one room for one more? I have never been ocean fishing and would love to try it. Thx in advance.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Will the chili have beans in it? I prefer beans, especially when staying in a cramped, stuffy cabin for a few days.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

CCC said:


> Not rough at all for a boat that size, matter a fact my wife and I will be out there in our 19' Bay Boat, headed out at 4 am, cooking a big pot of chilli there at the launch and doing shots of Jagermeister before we head out, always seems to calm our stomachs, come join us for a bite.


Throw in a greasy pork chop sandwich served on an ashtray along with the chilli and I will pay for all the gas. Lol


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

This is too funny.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Was fun to watch those that didn't know. Good stuff


----------



## tbyrd212 (Jul 29, 2012)

count me in on that trip!!!! I got some pickled eggs and pickled greenbeans to bring alone for a snack!!!!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I dont get it...


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Guys, me and my crew are about to push off, with our destination horn mountain. Can y'all shoot me a couple of good gag grouper spots north of Petronius. I would like them to be in 220' or less. i just dont want to have to reel them up from deeper. I need them in the next 30 minutes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Guys, me and my crew are about to push off, with our destination horn mountain. Can y'all shoot me a couple of good gag grouper spots north of Petronius. I would like them to be in 220' or less. i just dont want to have to reel them up from deeper. I need them in the next 30 minutes. Thanks in advance.


so pumped...my first trip ocean fishing. Thanks dude...let's roll.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Bill Me said:


> 86.50.40329.30.405


Hey I tried that number. It was great! Best of all they will clean your fish anyway you wish for an extra 20 cents per pound and it's real close to shore.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Deep tracks, I am so fired up you are going. I had a really tough time getting a crew. I guess everyone was busy wih family stuff. I can't wait. The whole reason I bought a boat with a 100 gallon tank is so I could fish out to 100 miles. This trip will be epic I believe.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Deep tracks, I am so fired up you are going. I had a really tough time getting a crew. I guess everyone was busy wih family stuff. I can't wait. The whole reason I bought a boat with a 100 gallon tank is so I could fish out to 100 miles. This trip will be epic I believe.


I agree...I took that bonine/mescaline stuff like you said....feeling epic already.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

4 pages of Troll. WTF SS you used to be decent. 

Either that or you got hacked.

Which one?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Right rigger, right rigger!! Drop it back deeptracks.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

On a serious note? Why do they put the slalom waterskiing poles with the red and green markers on them, and then stick a no wake sign in front of them? Somebody made a mistake. I'm going skiing.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Post deleted. Don't want to take away from all the serious offshore reports and questions from this weekend.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

All numbers are public.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Just an angry old dude spreading the joy.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy thoughts, happy thoughts.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Buy tow insurance, wear a life jacket.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Whackum, I am at Romar Harbor Marina in Orange Beach, would you care to come join me for a beer this afternoon? We just bought 10#s of shrimp and 7#s of royal reds. We will be starting them in about 30 minutes.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Come by boat from Destin about 10 miles off the beach You should find some spots to sell. Just an idea.


----------

